# South carolina for snow?!!



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Anyone thinking of traveling to SC for some snow? payup

It's not suppose to snow here for a few days, and I was thinking of traveling for some extra snow.

What do you guys think?

 or mabey payup payup

Bossman


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

This is round 2 of snow


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

What do you mean??

Bossman


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Bossman 92;491349 said:


> What do you mean??
> 
> Bossman


Snowed Thursday night and suppose to snow tomorrow--SC and NC
1" to 3" in Upstate SC
3" to 5" in North Carolina


----------

